Ask HN:How to talk to manager abt career development goal as a junior dev? - linyezi
======
protabot
It’s always best to keep an ongoing conversation. Remember, there is no
“right” time, your boss will always be busy, so it’s always better to bring it
up sooner rather than later. Also, you don’t have to have a pitch/goal the
first time you talk about it. Just tell them you want to grow and want to know
what they think and what they recommend to help you do that. Note: if you’re
asking for a position change/raise, it’ll be a different approach.

Experience: Engineer that went from intern to engr 1 to engr 2

